# First Dog Too Rough with New Puppy?



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been doing a bit of searching on here and haven't found my situation just yet. Also, I'm not sure if I'm posting in the wrong place or not.. haven't been around that long, so please bear with me!

Our dog Annie is a 1 year old pit mix - an adorable sweetheart with a big goofy friendly personality. We just adopted a new puppy a couple weeks ago, who is also a big ole' beautiful brindle mutt named Mars.

Annie is VERY VERY friendly with other dogs, and that is also the case with Mars. But, she is TOO friendly. She plays very rough with him, like she would with a big dog - biting him, pinning him down by the neck, etc. It is not aggressive in the least - just, rough. I get nervous that she will hurt the poor little guy. She is well-socialized with dogs of all kinds, but this is really the first puppy she's been around and it's like she has no idea he's a puppy. He's just another fun dog to play with!

I often read that the younger one will play rough with the older one, and the older one will "put the pup in its place" by growling or snapping, but this does not happen. She lets Mars bite and scratch all over her with no aggression at all whatsoever, and she treats him the same way. 

Any suggestions / thoughts / comments? I'm new to owning multiple dogs!

Thanks VERY much


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A socialized Pit will not usually hurt another dog in play, although she might slime Mars. Also, 1 yo is still a pup, so she wants to play and won't put him in his place. You do need to watch to make sure that Annie stops when Mars whines or yelps. You want to stop the play if Mars looks hurt, brutalized, or scared. But, if Mars comes back to play, then let them.

Otherwise, let them go at it, and keep breakables safe. Also, make sure that Annie is fixed now, and that Mars is fixed at 6 mos, otherwise, you might get surprised by pups !


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!

This is what I was looking for! 

The thing is, Mars rarely whines or yelps... only every once in awhile, and Annie will stop if he does. And he usually lays back for a second, watches, and then pounces at Annie for more play time. 

I noticed last night that she will take his collar and shake it, like she would a plush toy, and he just kinda flops around like a rag doll. It scared me! I broke them up... Mars was not hurt and he pounced back for some more fun, and I just kept an eye on them. I'm kept having to keep her from grabbing his collar so roughly. Is this just because Annie is also young? It wasn't aggressive at all... they were both thrilled, happy, and wagging... but it was still scary!

Oh yeah... Annie and Mars are both fixed - they are both rescues so they were fixed before we took them home. Don't know if I mentioned it, but Mars is 10 weeks old.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

If that happened with the collar, I would take it off before letting them have play time. Someone could get hurt.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The yelp is important and the reaction by both dogs is perfect, because they are learning ouch... and I'm sorry. Let them play and don't worry unless you see escalation or one ignoring the other (during painful play) or afterwards.

I agree with tskoffina about removing the collar for now. However, I'd also like to let them learn to play with the collar, maybe when the little one is a little bigger... However, you can see Youtube videos of larger dogs playing crack the whip with little dogs and both having a ball. I think shaking (short quick shakes) in the air may not be good, but shaking on the ground slower may be fun (?)

Things to watch for later:
1. When Mars is about 4 -5 mos, and starts teething, and lose his temper, because his mouth hurts.
2. When he starts to hump Annie and get sexually active.
3. When he reaches about 10 mos and gets a bit more serious.
4. When he gets large enough to hurt Annie during play.

These are all timeline events, and nothing unusual may ever happen. But, if you notice discord, this may be the time to be a referee to settle things down, until Mars grows through the stage.

My nephew has two Pit bulls with this kind of age separation and he never had problems. In fact, the male (fixed) is rougher, but sweeter than the female. He plays very rough, but strongly self-handicaps himself to the strength of the playmate... altho the playmate can be very badly (and disgustingly  ) slimed....


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It sounds like good healthy play. Watch for overstimulation and stop play if collar grabbing or shaking happens. It's just not safe. At puppy class we stop play (momentarily) for all collar or harness grabbing or if someone grabs an ear or neck and does not release pretty much right away. All play should be supervised, regardless of ages or breeds. Teaching the rules now will prevent later issues when puppy starts to mature. 

Now, where are the pics??? We demand puppy pics, and since BOTH are still puppies we need them now! LOL


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

I love all of these suggestions and thoughts - they are VERY much appreciated! If anything it is easing my mind a little... as my first time owning two dogs, I get a little nervous. 

I will post pics! They are ADORABLE doggies... seriously, and I'm not just overly partial! Well, maybe a little...

By the way, we changed Mars's name to Bouncer. It seems to fit him better!

You got it!

Here's Annie:


















And here is Bouncer:


















When I get photos of them together, I will post those as well. 



Cracker said:


> It sounds like good healthy play. Watch for overstimulation and stop play if collar grabbing or shaking happens. It's just not safe. At puppy class we stop play (momentarily) for all collar or harness grabbing or if someone grabs an ear or neck and does not release pretty much right away. All play should be supervised, regardless of ages or breeds. Teaching the rules now will prevent later issues when puppy starts to mature.
> 
> Now, where are the pics??? We demand puppy pics, and since BOTH are still puppies we need them now! LOL


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, they're pretty, love Bouncer's coloring.


----------

